
Target Multiple Platforms & Framework Versions w/ Visual Studio Shared Projects - ntaylor
http://blog.nathan-taylor.net/2017/01/target-multiple-platforms-and-framework.html
======
aashishkoirala
Good to know. Thanks for posting!

